# MA Firearms Law Update Seminar - FREE - 5/1/2005



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

<BUMP> This is coming up in 9 days, hope to see some of you there. [Silly rules on this forum won't let me add a reply to my own thread - only edit it! :roll: ]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A word about this seminar regarding the difference between this and the one that Ron gives thru MPI for $135/officer.

The MPI seminar is focused more on enforcement and implementation of LTC licensing for the Licensing Officer (and you get a copy of Ron's book). This seminar will cover much of the same material, but looking at it from the LTC "consumer's" point of view.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the reschedule of this seminar that got snowed out in January.

You are cordially invited to attend this Free seminar (Braintree Rifle and Pistol Club is picking up the tab for the speaker) on the recent changes (September 2004) to the MA Firearms Laws that effect civilian and law enforcement gun owners alike.

Please post the info below at your gun clubs, favorite gun shops, police department, etc.

Regards, 
LenS

-----------------------------------------------

*MA Firearms Law Update Seminar

Braintree Rifle & Pistol Club, Inc. 
Location: New Clubhouse

Speaker: Chief Ron Glidden 
Sunday, May 1, 2005, 9AM - 12Noon*​
[align=left:f4a6a878b4]

FREE, Bring Your Family and Friends!

NO Reservations Required.

Breakfast will be available from the club kitchen.

• Learn about the NEW MA gun laws that went into effect in September, 2004. 
 New LTC/FID the size of a MA Drivers License 
 New LTC/FID issued for 6 Years 
 New Review Board to provide an appeals mechanism for those legally disqualified from owning guns for prior minor offenses 
 Etc.

• Learn how the MA "Assault Weapons Ban" from 1998 affects us since the Federal Ban expired in September, 2004. 
• For Retired and Active Law Enforcement Officers, learn how MA plans on dealing with the new HR 218 LEO CCW Law. 
• Information on MA gun laws, licensing, storage, transportation, etc.

Bring Your Questions and get answers from the most authoritative source on MA Firearms Law in the State!

Our Speaker: Chief Ron Glidden is the Chief of Police in Lee, MA, chairman of the Gun Control Advisory Board, firearms instructor and author of the Law Enforcement Guide to Firearms Law (sold by the Municipal Police Institute, Inc.).

Directions can be found at http://www.brp.org/html/directions.html Location is at 788 Liberty St., Braintree, MA behind the DAV Hall and to the Right of Liberty Woods Apartment/Condo Complex (Club access road is to the Right off of the Condo roadway at the rotary).
[/align:f4a6a878b4]


----------

